# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  Bà bầu có uống được DHC vitamin C không

## newwayadmin1

Vi-Ta-Min C là một trong chất đc sử dụng rất nhiều để bổ sung sức khỏe cho người tiêu dùng. Lạm dụng quá Vi-Ta-Min C ngoài những việc giúp tăng tốc thể trạng thể chất còn làm bổ trợ làm đẹp cho làn da rất chi là kết quả. Có nhiều câu hỏi rằng liệu đối với công dụng của viên vitamin C xuất sắc như thế liệu bà bầu lạm dụng quá có an toàn không. Nào hãy cùng Newway Mart giải đáp‘Bà bầu có uống được DHC vitamin C không’ở bài viết dưới đây.
*1. Vi-Ta-Min C DHC bà bầu uống đc không*
vitamin C là chất oxi hóa mạnh, là vitamin đứng thứ nhất trong danh sách hoạt chất giúp cải thiện sức đề kháng thể chất. Với phụ nữ mang thai, đấy là dưỡng chất rất chi là quan trọng để mẹ bầu có cơ thể khỏe và đẹp và thai nhi khởi phát khỏe và đẹp. Tuy nhiên, thể chất bọn họ không còn tự tổng hợp đc vitamin C, vì vậy nên bổ sung từ phía bên ngoài.

sử dụng quá DHC vitamin C giúp da trắng khỏe & tăng tốc thể chất
Nguồn bổ sung cập nhật vitamin C
Mẹ bầu mà thậm chí sử dụng quá các dạng viên uống Vi-Ta-Min C, mặc dù vậy phải theo các chống chỉ định của bác ý sĩ, không được lạm dụng & lạm dụng nhiều. Mặt khác, các chuyên gia đủ chất đề xuất rằng mẹ bầu nên bổ sung vitamin C từ thực phẩm tự nhiên là nổi bật.
một số trong những thực phẩm giàu lượng Vi-Ta-Min C như:hoa quả trái cây tươi: vitamin C có không ít trong số loại cam, quýt, đào, dâu tây…Bà bầu thậm chí ăn trực tiếp, uống nước ép hoặc làm mứt để ăn.Rau củ quả: Cà chua, khoai tây, rau cải xoăn, củ cải…đây là các loại rau quả hỗ trợ lượng lớn vitamin C cho cơ thể.Cá & thịt: hàm vị Vi-Ta-Min C dù ít hơn trong những loại hoa quả trái cây & rau củ quả nhưng mẹ bầu vẫn phải bổ sung cập nhật để cơ thể có đầy đủ dinh dưỡng hơn.
*3. Hậu quả của việc lạm dụng liều vitamin C*
Việc bổ sung cập nhật Vi-Ta-Min C cho bà bầu là vô cùng cần thiết nhưng không bởi vì thế mà lạm dùng để làm sử dụng vượt quá mức lao lý. Nếu lạm dụng không ngừng thậm chí mang tới các triệu chứng như:bổ sung với liều lượng hơn 2000mg C/ngày sẽ dẫn tới triệu chứng sỏi thận, hay những người có bệnh gout sẽ nghiêm trọng hơn. Mặc dù vậy không nên giảm bất ngờ mà nên giảm có thời gian chữa trị & giảm từ từ.Uống Vi-Ta-Min C liều cao sẽ khiến Anh chị em gặp mặt phải những chứng trạng như không ngủ được, không được khỏe, tiêu chảy, buồn ói mửa, phát ban.Lượng Vi-Ta-Min C nếu dư thừa sẽ kéo đến bệnh cao huyết áp.phụ nữ mắc bệnh tiểu đường nếu bổ sung Vi-Ta-Min C không ít sẽ làm lượng đường trong máu tăng cao.Với những mẹ bầu mắc chứng G6PD sẽ gây ra các chứng trạng tán huyết, kéo đến gen bị tổn hại và nặng hơn xảy nên bệnh ung thư.

đừng nên sử dụng nhiều Vi-Ta-Min C trong ngày
*4. Đối tượng người dùng chớ nên sử dụng DHC Vi-Ta-Min C*
mặc dầu vitamin C là dưỡng chất thiết hiệu & rất chi là giỏi cho tình hình sức khỏe thể chất nhưng vẫn có 1 số tình huống đừng nên sử dụng:Người đã từng không thích hợp với Vi-Ta-Min Cngười bị bệnh thận hoặc có tiền lệ các bệnh liên quan đến thận: lúc vitamin C nạp vào trong cơ thể sẽ chuyển hóa thành các axit oxalic và có thể bài tiết qua nước tiểu, tạo thành những tinh thể canxi oxalat gây hại cho người bị bệnh có bệnh lý viêm sỏi thận. Nếu đang bị sỏi thận, bạn chớ nên nạp quá 100mg Vi-Ta-Min c/ngày. Viên DHC Vi-Ta-Min C chứa tới 500mg Vi-Ta-Min C nên với các người bệnh thận hoặc tiểu sử bệnh thận chớ nên lạm dụng quá sản phẩm này.Người rối loạn quá tải sắt di truyền: sử dụng viên uống DHC vitamin C sẽ đi trái lại nguyên lý ngăn ngừa và trị bệnh của nhóm người này. Vitamin C tăng thời gian làm việc tiếp thu và hấp thụ sắt cao. Hình như đó các người không ổn định quá tải sắt cần giảm và ngăn chặn chu trình hấp thụ sắt.
mong muốn với nội dung bài viết này, Newway Mart đã giúp các mẹ bầu trả lời được câu hỏi ‘Bà bầu có uống được DHC vitamin C không’. Đồng thời cũng hỗ trợ các thông tin bổ ích về liều lượng cũng tương tự cách sử dụng để cả mẹ & nhỏ xíu có tình trạng sức khỏe nổi bật. Hãy cùng Newway Mart update các tin tức hữu dụng tại cẩm nang làm đẹp để giúp đỡ Cả nhà có thêm các kỹ năng và khả năng cho chu trình chăm sóc làn da đc hiệu quả nhất.

----------

